# Haunted Masquerade 2014 - Party Pix and some Decor



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This looks fantastic (as always)!!!! Im so glad you all had such a good time and congratulations on your 25th anniversary


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great theme and execution of that concept! I love the decorations and the fireplace scene looked amazing!

Congratulations of 25 years as well! Wow, Paris was a great way to celebrate a wonderful quarter century of marriage! Bravo!

Outstanding job!!!

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, it all looks wonderful! So sophisticated. 

I love all the beautiful masks you used, the mask display over the sofa, and the way you incorporated all your other great props. Thanks for showing all your photos. Looks like a hugely successful party!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

What a perfect theme. It all looks terrific. The FX vid is so fun. great job on everything.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just loved, loved loved your pictures, what a great looking bunch of partygoers! The look of your house was just beautiful.

Oh yes......congratulations on the upcoming anniversary trip to Paris......sounds dreamy. Have fun!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It has been a lot of fun sharing my marriage, my life and my love for Halloween with my hubby. This was our first party as empty nesters and I wasn't sure how it would come together. My kids are such great motivation -- not to mention great helpers. But I am very happy with how it all came together even though it wasn't as elaborate as we usually get. Another great party with my partner in horror.


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh gosh !!!! This is what i call party !


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

B scary - beautiful execution of the theme. My fave is that wall of masks. I like how they are diff shapes and just fit so well on the wall. Your guests certainly were dressed to the nines and really it all looked like a spooky, eerie masquerade ball. My kudos again to hubby for the outstanding pics. Gorgeous.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I never been to a masquerade party, but hope to one day. yours looked badass.


----------

